# 05' GTO verses 05' Mustang G.T. (both stock)



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

Anybody have that experience yet..? I did back in last June, & in August. I honestly like that retro Mustang look of the 05's.

But I gotta say, ..out on the street "stock for stock" the GTO will kill that pony.

Has any members been challenged by those new 05' pony's yet?


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> Anybody have that experience yet..? I did back in last June, & in August. I honestly like that retro Mustang look of the 05's.
> 
> But I gotta say, ..out on the street "stock for stock" the GTO will kill that pony.
> 
> Has any members been challenged by those new 05' pony's yet?


Yes. A 05 light green color 'Vert. 
It was fun.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Quite a few. :lol: 

The GT has 303 ponies, one on the trunk, one on the grille, one on the steering wheel, and 300 under the hood. Why does the Goat have more horses than the Pony?


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Took a GTO out from the dealer the other day. Met a new 05 mustang at a stoplight. I looked over at him and he had a cocky smile and he revved his motor. The light turned green and he got a great view of the new 06 tailights. had him by id say about three cars lengths before i had to let off, we were on a kin of busy 4 lane road. He wouldnt even come close after that encounter haha


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> Quite a few. :lol:
> 
> The GT has 303 ponies, one on the trunk, one on the grille, one on the steering wheel, and 300 under the hood. Why does the Goat have more horses than the Pony?




Sorry Cammy, ..I wasn't trying to cause any hard feelings, or dissension here. I was just curious if anybody had any willing combatins.
:cheers


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> Sorry Cammy, ..I wasn't trying to cause any hard feelings, or dissension here. I was just curious if anybody had any willing combatins.
> :cheers


No problem at all, i'll be the first to tell you that a lot of Mustang drivers are cocky jerks. Being a II owner I get some of it as well. It's up to us to show them the error of their ways. :cheers


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

I think the 05-06 stangs look like ASS!!!!!. I never have liked them.


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

I have whooped my fair share on and off the track. I've grown tired of racing the 05 GTs . . . Well, no I haven't, I'll still spank one if they want it!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

They still make Mustangs? hmmmmmm.........

Well I went with this instead:


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> They still make Mustangs? hmmmmmm.........
> 
> Well I went with this instead:






Dear PA. Goat....Do you have this "lingenfelter Air induct system"; & IF so have you noticed any honest REAL gains in power?

I ask because I hooked up one almost identical, ..but did not really notice much of a gain, or differene from the stock set up!

By the way........I'm from Pennsylvania too!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I want to get some little stickers of "ponies" and put one on the side of my car for each kill... kinda like pilots back back in the day. I don't waste my time with the V6 'stangs (most of the time anyways, unless I deem a lesson is in order). I kinda like the style of the new mustangs, but I like the GTO a LOT better.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> Dear PA. Goat....Do you have this "lingenfelter Air induct system"; & IF so have you noticed any honest REAL gains in power?
> 
> I ask because I hooked up one almost identical, ..but did not really notice much of a gain, or differene from the stock set up!
> 
> By the way........I'm from Pennsylvania too!


This is a great intake. I cant give you dyno's #'s but LPE has proven gains and I'd say, combined with my exhaust mod that it has helped the Goat breathe. 

"low restriction air induction system has shown in back to back testing 12 Hp, and 9 lbs ft. of torque over the stock GTO air intake system! The system is designed to provide lower temperature air from outside the engine compartment in order to maintain optimal performance." LPE


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Where in PA are you, man?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Well I went with this instead:


One of the most GORGEOUS engine bays on this board !!!


----------



## NateDog (Nov 21, 2005)

i see ur in west chester PA Goat... did u pick up ur gto from faulkner?? my dad does their financing for GMAC and thats where i got my 03 GrandAm GT from... lookin to step up to a gto very soon... they got a nice yellow one on the lot right now


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

Pennsylvania Goat said:


> Where in PA are you, man?




Erie, Pa.......!


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

I haven't had anyone try to race me yet, not like their's many fast cars around here anyway but still. There's a Saleen S281 that I so want to get next to and destroy, he's actually a friend of mine but I think I would take him easy, he can't drive worth a crap.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Well I would hope that the 05 and the 06 can beat up a mustang b/c my 04 kicks the bejeezus out them. My long time friend just bought an 05 mustang a month or so ago and hasn't been able to even come close yet. :cheers I stick by saying " There is no such thing as a fast N/A ford."


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

I love the new 'Stangs, but a lot of them are real pricks to the II guys. Wait until they line up with me, I weigh over 500 lbs. less...and with the parts I have waiting to install, I will be pushing around the same horsepower... :cheers 

We NEED a devil horns smiley.


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

Both cars are great..............
GTO more HP
Mustang Gt Looks
Most 05-06 stangs you see are V6s and not many are Gts....
I would have gone with a GTO but I got my 06 Stang Gt at Invoice on Labor day.........
Only way I would race is that there is money on the line and then I would be racing my 1969 1/2 Hemi Superbee....Jt arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

a mustang vs 


hmmm 

i thought there use to be a mustang around here somewhere lololol

 :cheers


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

big_mike said:


> One of the most GORGEOUS engine bays on this board !!!


Thanks 

The only difference with mine is the decal. Instead of being straight cut, mine followed the contours of the name Lingenfelter.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> One of the most GORGEOUS engine bays on this board !!!



Thank you sir! She is a hottie.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

NateDog said:


> i see ur in west chester PA Goat... did u pick up ur gto from faulkner?? my dad does their financing for GMAC and thats where i got my 03 GrandAm GT from... lookin to step up to a gto very soon... they got a nice yellow one on the lot right now


Actually, no, I didn't. I WANTED to but they didn't have the black on black w/ 18's at the time. I had to wait an additional month and buy from a dealer (Davis Pontiac....the suck) in Richboro, PA. 

I'm very famaliar with Faulkner though and a friend of Chas at the dealership. That yellow one is HOT! Go after it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

johnnytuinal said:


> Only way I would race is that there is money on the line and then I would be racing my 1969 1/2 Hemi Superbee....Jt arty:



Hey, GTODEALER, found one for ya! lol


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I've run a couple and usually with an 05' GTO vs an 05 Stang it's over by the top of 1st. At that point you have 1-1.5 cars on them and you are starting to pull hard. It's always great to watch their faces as they realize how easily the GTO killed them. They usually say the same thing, " Wow! I thought it would have been much closer than that." 

On another note I've had several 05 Stang owners purposely avoid being beside me at a light. One guy actually changed lanes 3 times to avoid being beside me at a light. They see the light coming up and just move in behind you. In my book that is as good as a kill.


----------



## GTODAVE05 (Apr 29, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> Anybody have that experience yet..? I did back in last June, & in August. I honestly like that retro Mustang look of the 05's.
> 
> But I gotta say, ..out on the street "stock for stock" the GTO will kill that pony.
> 
> Has any members been challenged by those new 05' pony's yet?


They're a waste of my high paying gas money!!! Found me a puke yellow cobra goin down the interstate and i felt froggy, got on his butt at 80mph and nothing???? 
he pulls over to right lane so I'm thinking, hmmm ok I'll get beside him then we'll nail it, but guess what?? I went to look over at him grabbing my shifter and this 80 yr old man just smiles and waves at me!!!!!! I just froze didn't know what to do!! Kinda funny in the long run i guess.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

My buddy has one:

2005 GT Stang Auto: 3.73's, Delete Plates, JMS CAI, SLP LM1 catback, SCT custom tune by DTP of Chesapeake, VA. He puts down 288whp.

My car is a 2005 GTO M6: Straight pipes

We raced from a 20 roll. We hit 3 horns and were off. I instantly put about 3/4 car on him. I shifted 2nd as quick as possible although no powershifting, and by the time I was going to 3rd I had a good 1.5 cars on him. Me being new to a stick and always seem to miss 3rd when it counts, missed ****ing 3rd. He then suddenly closes the gap and is ahead of me by about 1/4 car. Once in 3rd and laying on it, I'm slowly reeling him back in and by 85 I had a bumper on him.

Cliff notes: 20 roll to 68ish had 1.5 cars, missed 3rd, he gained about 2 cars to be ahead by a little and I still ended up being in front by 85.

His car runs 13.20's at 104-105ish. My car's best in horrible weather of 3000 DA was a 13.90's at 104ish. I got launching down (2.1-2.2 60's), just have to get shifting down so I don't spin going into each gear.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

now, imagine what an auto GTO would do with the same mods.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

big_mike said:


> now, imagine what an auto GTO would do with the same mods.


I don't know, I played with a Yellow Jacket 05 GTO auto with temp tags in NC. Around 70 roll, and I pulled away from him pretty hard. Kind of sucks racing in the rain dropping 3rd at 70 and laying on it, causes it to spin bad  

I was coming back from seeing my brother in Mooresville, and my buddy with this same GT was riding behind me and I was trying to get him to play with the Goat but he wouldn't.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

let me ask you this. When I get mine, you gonna line up next to me? I will be stock.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

big_mike said:


> let me ask you this. When I get mine, you gonna line up next to me? I will be stock.


Sure, wouldn't mind doing so, where exactly is Woodbridge? Is that northern VA? I'm up at Richmond Dragway pretty often and there are a couple other Goats that are up there regularly as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

i think a gto would flat out kill a mustang


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I love the "look" of the mustang GTs ... but now they got um for rental cars in Waikiki as well as the dodge charger... :willy: ...

I didnt wanna buy a rental car LMAO.... and those cars arnt really built for the type of driving I do ... but my dream is to own a Shelby GT ... *drool*

maybe one day when i got extra money to throw around untill then .. I think my goat needs a tuneup ... :willy: arty:

:agree a GTO will own a GT ... sorry to say but chargers and GTs are what my dad would buy in a midlife crisis .. LOL


----------



## johnnytuinal (May 8, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I've run a couple and usually with an 05' GTO vs an 05 Stang it's over by the top of 1st. At that point you have 1-1.5 cars on them and you are starting to pull hard. It's always great to watch their faces as they realize how easily the GTO killed them. They usually say the same thing, " Wow! I thought it would have been much closer than that."
> 
> On another note I've had several 05 Stang owners purposely avoid being beside me at a light. One guy actually changed lanes 3 times to avoid being beside me at a light. They see the light coming up and just move in behind you. In my book that is as good as a kill.



If they were Stang V6s they would avoid yeaaaa...
I don't think a 05-06 GT would...................Jt


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

fat nick said:


> My buddy has one:
> 
> 2005 GT Stang Auto: 3.73's, Delete Plates, JMS CAI, SLP LM1 catback, SCT custom tune by DTP of Chesapeake, VA. He puts down 288whp.
> 
> ...



Nick, why are you lying about me. One I run 13.3 @103.8. Two you and I both know what actually happened. I didn't post what happened, don't make stuff up about me. Also I have 287whp.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

757GT said:


> Nick, why are you lying about me. One I run 13.3 @103.8. Two you and I both know what actually happened. I didn't post what happened, don't make stuff up about me. Also I have 287whp.


Of course you run 13.3. But if you quit being a stubborn ass and lose some psi in the tires to help with traction you would have been a 13.20 and you ****ing know it. Secondly, I was ahead until I went to 3rd gear. And I thought you put down 287.6whp which the last time I checked is 288whp. Just like mine is 340.9whp and I say it's 341. Don't get your panties in a bunch, you know damn well you're going to lose at a roll especially with an auto. From a stop, I'm willing to admit it would have been different. Believe whatever you want I don't ****ing care.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

he has a point 757, autos from a roll cant hang with a manual. Race from a stop and see what happens. But if your on a DR and your at street psi, your hurting yourself. Drop them tires to @ 22, heat em up and let er rip!


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

fat nick said:


> Of course you run 13.3. But if you quit being a stubborn ass and lose some psi in the tires to help with traction you would have been a 13.20 and you ****ing know it. Secondly, I was ahead until I went to 3rd gear. And I thought you put down 287.6whp which the last time I checked is 288whp. Just like mine is 340.9whp and I say it's 341. Don't get your panties in a bunch, you know damn well you're going to lose at a roll especially with an auto. From a stop, I'm willing to admit it would have been different. Believe whatever you want I don't ****ing care.


Does it really make you feel that good to come on here with your e-buddies and talk about how you beat my car when in fact you did not. You shut down after you slowly shifted 3rd, not missed it and you were never ahead but for the jump. You sat at my GT on my quarter panel. If this is the way you want to be then fine, but don't come to my house and use my computer to make up your kill stories about my car.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I have tried to race 2 or 3 GT's since Thanksgiving and none of them had the balls to go. They all run.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

757GT said:


> Does it really make you feel that good to come on here with your e-buddies and talk about how you beat my car when in fact you did not. You shut down after you slowly shifted 3rd, not missed it and you were never ahead but for the jump. You sat at my GT on my quarter panel. If this is the way you want to be then fine, but don't come to my house and use my computer to make up your kill stories about my car.


Dude, I'll race your GT......... and I promise I won't miss nor shift slowly into third......


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Dude, I'll race your GT......... and I promise I won't miss nor shift slowly into third......


If you want to drive from Texas to VA than sure. I'm not fast but it is obvious you think I am full of it. That is fine you don't Nick like I do. I am just so slow and I am so scared of the big bad GTO . You are probably faster than me but I don't care.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

wait, where in VA?


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> wait, where in VA?



I am in Williamsburg. That is how I know Nick.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

757GT said:


> If you want to drive from Texas to VA than sure. I'm not fast but it is obvious you think I am full of it. That is fine you don't Nick like I do. I am just so slow and I am so scared of the big bad GTO . You are probably faster than me but I don't care.


My point was to both of you... arguing on the internet is probably one of the most ignorant things you can do. I'm absolutely positive my goat will stomp your ass, that's not what I'm getting at, if he missed and reeled you in then it's a win, if he shifted slow into third and you won thenyou won, you can race him again and see what happens (if it's that big of a deal) or video it and we'll all know what happens. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

williamsburg.......thats only 130 or so miles from me. Your down past richmond. Cool !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> or video it and we'll all know what happens. :cheers


I can video and convert it !!!


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> williamsburg.......thats only 130 or so miles from me. Your down past richmond. Cool !!


I run at Richmond Dragway all the time! We will all have to get together sometime. I am a fan of the GTO. I think they are great cars. I have ridden in Nick's many times and it is a great riding comfortable car. I like my Mustang too though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

I like anything that is quick! I think a get together is in order. There are quite a few GTO's in the area, but I am the only cavalier.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> My point was to both of you... arguing on the internet is probably one of the most ignorant things you can do. I'm absolutely positive my goat will stomp your ass, that's not what I'm getting at, if he missed and reeled you in then it's a win, if he shifted slow into third and you won thenyou won, you can race him again and see what happens (if it's that big of a deal) or video it and we'll all know what happens. :cheers



I have been friends with Nick a long time and I don't see why he has to lie about beating me. I told him that if we had gone from a higher roll he would have one. I have a Mustang with gears, my power is down low and he admitted defeat the day it happened. Now he changes it up to post it on the internet. 

Nick, all the time I have known you and all of the racing I have never posted about beating you. If it makes you feel good to tell everybody you beat my car than thats fine, but you have to beat me first and then you can tell everybody.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

are you on drag radials? if not, I wanna run ya! My 140hp will work you over something fierce!! (for 30 feet) lol


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I like anything that is quick! I think a get together is in order. There are quite a few GTO's in the area, but I am the only cavalier.



When I first saw the GTO I thought it looked like a Cavalier. Once you actually see the car though and not just pics it looks relly hot. My favorite is the bright blue with the blue leather and 18s. I would love to have one of those to go with my stang but I can' afford both


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> are you on drag radials? if not, I wanna run ya! My 140hp will work you over something fierce!! (for 30 feet) lol



No, stock street tires, are you joking about the cavy, if not when are you going to get a GTO and what color? You should get blue


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I have yet to find a Mustang that is stock to run against. i ran against my buddies(5 speed) with straight pipes, cam work, and a good tune. We ran 5 times and I beat him on all five. So I imagine that a race with a stock car would not be much.

Keep in mind I am a much more experienced driver than him. I have drove his car and it would have been a much closer race if we switched seats.


I won't let him drive mine.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

What year stang? A cammed 99-04 is at best only going to be as fast as a stock 6.0 GTO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

757GT said:


> No, stock street tires, are you joking about the cavy, if not when are you going to get a GTO and what color? You should get blue


Actually, I am not joking about the cavalier. Race me for 30 feet and I will own you! lol I am waiting to hear back on financing currently and I am a HUGE fan of red/black. That whole color interior thing is not for me. I like black interiors, always have. Red is THE color for me. My fastest car was red, the slowest was black, white I always seem to wreck and blue just dont look all that manly.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> IWe ran 5 times and I beat him on all three.


Uhhhhh..... you mean 3 or 5?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

*scratches head*


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Actually, I am not joking about the cavalier. Race me for 30 feet and I will own you! lol I am waiting to hear back on financing currently and I am a HUGE fan of red/black. That whole color interior thing is not for me. I like black interiors, always have. Red is THE color for me. My fastest car was red, the slowest was black, white I always seem to wreck and blue just dont look all that manly.



I have black interior. I like it. Red on black will be a great looking car. You should get the 18s if you can.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

if I get approved, I would take a pink one with 13's !!! lol as long as I get one, thats all I care about.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if I get approved, I would take a pink one with 13's !!! lol as long as I get one, thats all I care about.


Good point, you can always paint it and get wheels. Good luck getting it. Are you going to get a 5.7 or 6.0? I like the 6.0s better personally. I like the back end with the dual exhaust. Nick cut the mufflers out of his and it sounds really good. It is really loud and really deep. I have straight pipes on my stang and his is much louder than mine.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> if I get approved, I would take a pink one with 13's !!! lol as long as I get one, thats all I care about.


I can arrange that. LOL



GTODEALER - five times. Sorry. was doing two things at once.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

757GT said:


> Good point, you can always paint it and get wheels. Good luck getting it. Are you going to get a 5.7 or 6.0? I like the 6.0s better personally. I like the back end with the dual exhaust. Nick cut the mufflers out of his and it sounds really good. It is really loud and really deep. I have straight pipes on my stang and his is much louder than mine.


I used to have an LS1 camaro, prefer the LS2, hands down! The one I test drove is now owned by ITSJOELR. He lives here in woodbridge too. So he got a pretty fast one! The dealer he got it from has a blue one but, after seeing a red one in person, I have GOT to have one!

And I only plan on doing 4 mods to the car. Converter (3200), tuning (including the gauge customization), full exhaust (long tubes, cats, custom catback) and gears (3.91). After that, I am done, no more. It should be a solid, honest, everyday mid to low 12 car. If it goes quicker, great, but thats all I am expecting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

dealernut said:


> I can arrange that. LOL


which part? me getting one or having a pink one with 13's? And dont you DARE show me the WalMart one!! lol


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

757GT said:


> What year stang? A cammed 99-04 is at best only going to be as fast as a stock 6.0 GTO.



05 GT. He bought it a week after I bought my GTO. He refused to even sit in my car until we raced. That was a very upsetting day for him. But he is seriously modding his car out in the very near future(the guy has more money than sense). So I will be seeing his tail lights soon enough. 

I personally have not and will not mod my car. I simply tuned her to run better and she is OEM. 


But I have a Orange one sitting right in front of me that is really killing me. 



<sigh>


Decisions.....decisions......


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I used to have an LS1 camaro, prefer the LS2, hands down! The one I test drove is now owned by ITSJOELR. He lives here in woodbridge too. So he got a pretty fast one! The dealer he got it from has a blue one but, after seeing a red one in person, I have GOT to have one!
> 
> And I only plan on doing 4 mods to the car. Converter (3200), tuning (including the gauge customization), full exhaust (long tubes, cats, custom catback) and gears (3.91). After that, I am done, no more. It should be a solid, honest, everyday mid to low 12 car. If it goes quicker, great, but thats all I am expecting.




That is a really nice setup.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I used to have an LS1 camaro, prefer the LS2, hands down! The one I test drove is now owned by ITSJOELR. He lives here in woodbridge too. So he got a pretty fast one! The dealer he got it from has a blue one but, after seeing a red one in person, I have GOT to have one!
> 
> And I only plan on doing 4 mods to the car. Converter (3200), tuning (including the gauge customization), full exhaust (long tubes, cats, custom catback) and gears (3.91). After that, I am done, no more. It should be a solid, honest, everyday mid to low 12 car. If it goes quicker, great, but thats all I am expecting.



With those mods in an auto 6.0 you should be able to hit 11s with a DR. There is an auto one that looks just like Nicks at the drag strip we run at and he runs low to mid 12s with less mods than you described. Can you get lts on an auto? I know on a Mustang you can only get like 1 brand of lts on an auto. The GTO I want is blue on blue with 18s and an auto. I had 3.91s in my '04 GT auto when I had it. It is a great gear.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

dealernut said:


> 05 GT. He bought it a week after I bought my GTO. He refused to even sit in my car until we raced. That was a very upsetting day for him. But he is seriously modding his car out in the very near future(the guy has more money than sense). So I will be seeing his tail lights soon enough.
> 
> I personally have not and will not mod my car. I simply tuned her to run better and she is OEM.
> 
> ...



A full bolt on and cammed '05+ makes about 380 hp at the wheels. With a mustang you really need FI to go fast. All motor stangs just are not as fast as all motor GMs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

yep, the gm designers made it very easy to add long tubes on either an auto or manual. I got pics to prove it.  And like I say, if it runs quicker, GREAT, but if not and only runs [email protected] so be it. At least its the way I want it to be, and will be a fun car everyday of the week.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

big_mike said:


> yep, the gm designers made it very easy to add long tubes on either an auto or manual. I got pics to prove it.  And like I say, if it runs quicker, GREAT, but if not and only runs [email protected] so be it. At least its the way I want it to be, and will be a fun car everyday of the week.



That will be one hell of a car. Thats awesome that you can put lts on an auto. To do that to a 99-04 GT auto was $1000 for just the headers. I have not heard of any lts for '05+ GT autos.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

757GT said:


> A full bolt on and cammed '05+ makes about 380 hp at the wheels. With a mustang you really need FI to go fast. All motor stangs just are not as fast as all motor GMs.



Yeah he is....belt driven......also going a 100 shot of nos, piston work, fuel line/pump/injector changes. 

Should be a strong car when he is done with it. I will be assisting with almost all of the work. I had a similar set up on my old WS6.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Yeah he is....belt driven......also going a 100 shot of nos, piston work, fuel line/pump/injector changes.
> 
> Should be a strong car when he is done with it. I will be assisting with almost all of the work. I had a similar set up on my old WS6.



He needs forged internals to do all that or he will blow the motor. Is his auto or manual? The '05s take really well to boost. From what I have seen they respond better to boost than the 2vs or even the 4vs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

757GT said:


> That will be one hell of a car. Thats awesome that you can put lts on an auto. To do that to a 99-04 GT auto was $1000 for just the headers. I have not heard of any lts for '05+ GT autos.


http://www.secureperformanceorder.com/dynatechstore/ford_mustang.html


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

Awesome, those look like they will fit my auto too. That might be something I need to purchase. If only I had more mod money  .


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

757GT said:


> He needs forged internals to do all that or he will blow the motor. Is his auto or manual? The '05s take really well to boost. From what I have seen they respond better to boost than the 2vs or even the 4vs.



He has changed the cam already, plus changing the injectors and pistons, I think he should be fine. I am assuming he will be pushing 500 at the wheel with a 7lb of FI. 


5 speed 

yeah I have heard that also. I was talking to a guy who has a 150 shot and he said it worked out really well. I have also heard that a wet shot is better. What are your thoughts on this? Since I will essentially be the one that makes the decision for him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

im a resourceful kinda guy, if you need it, I can probably find it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> arguing on the internet is probably one of the most ignorant things you can do. :cheers


he he he he



here ya go steve 
:cheers


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

dealernut said:


> He has changed the cam already, plus changing the injectors and pistons, I think he should be fine. I am assuming he will be pushing 500 at the wheel with a 7lb of FI.
> 
> 
> 5 speed
> ...



I would do the wet shot. The wet shot is harder to install from what I have heard though. I really would not run more than a 75 shot without forged internals. No more than 7psi without forged internals either. I have heard you can run 10psi safely but I wouldn't without the internals. I have seen many a boosted Ford blow up without internal work. If he is going to make 500rwhp I don't see the need for the spray. I think that might be looking for trouble.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> http://www.secureperformanceorder.com/dynatechstore/ford_mustang.html



I will be showing that to my buddy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

:cheers

as for the nitrous idea, if you can afford it and have the patience to tune it, ALWAYS go wet. Its safer and you can run more of a shot without worrying about detonation. And keep an eye on those plugs!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> GTODEALER - five times. Sorry. was doing two things at once.


....it happens to me all the time. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

we know. your a VERY busy man with having 3,000 vendors to sell parts for.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

GTOdealer, those gauges look hot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

you should see his video of endless burnouts on the public highways.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

1badgto said:


> he he he he
> 
> 
> 
> ...



btw steve what are you doin online i mean we ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL know you'r special but how'd ya get in the olimpix <~~special way of typing just 4 steve-0


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

boy, you silly.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

The one guy I know, Art is over on ls1gto.com He has a 05 auto with a Yank 3600 stall, 3.91's, 275/40/17 NT-555R's, intake, 160 thermostat, and tuned by Jeff Creech. His car's best is a 12.3 around 109 or so. Not sure about mph, but I believe that was his best time, I know he is consistent 12.50's.

Ashwin (757GT), if you'd like we can race again when Brandon gets back down and put it on video. I can then get him purchase the $20 cord to dl into the computer and host it on streetfire. Also I'm going to get him to do the same when he runs Devin as well.

Can't wait to see him vs. Devin. He said he is going to get 2.7 and SCT.

So here will be the race :cool :

03 Cobra Coupe
Bassani catback
Bassani On-road X
Bassani Mid-lengths
SCT tune
Steeda CAI
2.7 pulley
Ported Blower, tb, plenum
$5,000 worth of Kenny Brown suspension components
Maybe some DR's as well.

VS.

02 Z28 M6
SLP mid-lengths
off-road y
dumped flowmaster
100 shot
slp lid
cam/springs
dr


Should be interesting.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

757GT said:


> GTOdealer, those gauges look hot.


If you're being sarcastic I've got your gauges right here..... *pointing at my crotch*.... if not, look closely at what it says, that's the name of my car (Fatbitch).


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

1badgto said:


> btw steve what are you doin online i mean we ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL know you'r special but how'd ya get in the olimpix <~~special way of typing just 4 steve-0


Not to be incredibly mean, but, he looks the same way I think you type.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

owned.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> If you're being sarcastic I've got your gauges right here..... *pointing at my crotch*.... if not, look closely at what it says, that's the name of my car (Fatbitch).


No, I really think they look good. The regular color is just white.  That looks alot better.


----------



## 757GT (Dec 6, 2005)

Also Nick if you want a video run. This is fine. We will go from a stop and a 20 roll again.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

757GT said:


> No, I really think they look good. The regular color is just white. That looks alot better.


Cool, video that damn run!!!!!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Speaking of video. Do we have your new camera in use yet?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Speaking of video. Do we have your new camera in use yet?


Not yet, weather sucks.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

weather sux? hell come to ohio u'll see crappy weather


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

like i said in another post: fab shop having problems with the custom setup and its gonna be delayed for a few days


----------

